# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Perse te gjithe i urrejne Shqipetaret?

## Keter

Pershendetje,

Ne fakt ka pasur plote here qe doja ta diskutoja kte gje me Shqiptaret e tjere.
Un jam vajze 18 vjec e jam rritur e jetoj jashte Shqiperise. Ky fakt me ka bere te interesohem per kulturen, gjuhen historine e cdo gje qe lidhet me kte popull te mjere, aty ku perkas edhe un vete, Shqipetaret!

Ndjenjat e krenarise te te qenit pasardhes te popullit ilir, traditave ~ kultures, te pejsazheve te bukura  te vendit e njerzve te mi nuk jane len vetem porjane shoqeruar me nje ndjesi urrejte, genjeshte, inferjoriteti e menjefjale perulje ne cdo aspekt! Qe nga pamja e jashtme tek ajo e brendshme, nga gjuha deri tek origjina. Ne fakt ajo qe ndjej se pjek urrejte ne zemren time eshte se jane te gjitha genjeshtra.

1 - PAMJA E JASHTME
Mjafton qe te kerkoni ne google - 'Albanians' edhe do shikoni njerz me pamje jo te mire, besoj se kuptoni cdua te them. Jane postuar qellimisht per ti krijuar botes kte mendim per ne, gjasme ngjajme si perbindsha apo me koke me gjaste cepa. Shikojini te gjithe ngjane si Roma e jo si Shqipetare. Edhe un nese nuk dija se kemi kaq shume njerz te bukur do ti besoja. Ne shume forume thuhet se shqipetaret kan frik nga uji e sapuni( shampo), se jemi leshator edhe femrat tona nuk depilohen. Se meshkujt tane jane dhembekrimbur lol(hahahhah)  :perqeshje:  apo se jemi shume te shkurter e jo europrian. Thone se jemi rrac e perzjere.



2. ORIGJINA
As qe diskutohet qe teorine e Ilireve nuk e lidhin me ne. Thone se vime nga 'albania' e Kaukazit e se nuk na perket asgje ne tokat tona.



3. GJUHA
Edhe pse pa pasur fakte, kan gjetur menyre per te lidhur gjuhen shqipe me gjuhet e Iranit/Palistanit/Indise/Turke edhe mbase te tjera.

4. FEJA
Eh sigurisht qe smund ta linin kte jashte! Por a e meritojme ne te quhemi "islamist - rradikale" vetem sepse ndjodhi qe te na poshtonin turqit. Te gjithe e dim se kur bie fjala te feja ne jemi shembull per gjith popujt e botes por kjo nuk mjafton per te. A e pare cfare mesazhi dergojne Maqedonasit ne bote? Ne protestata e fundit ne shkup vendosen flamure arabe edhe a ka nje fare mundesie qe te gjitha ata njerz qe i kan pare ato pamje te mos krijojne "urrejtje" ndajnesh edhe simpati per Maqedonasit?! 

4. VRASESIT/MAFJOZET/HAJDUTET
Askush nuk mund ta mohoj qe ka pasur, ka edhe do te ket krime, mafje apo pislleqe te tjera nga Shqiptaret. Ashtu sic ka edhe nga popujt e tjere, mbase ne na ka dal nami me shume. Por si mundet qe te krijojne imazh ndaj nje populli duke mar parasysh kto 20 vite? Besoj se te gjith ju qe po lexoni kte postim tani jani me kallashnikov ne dore, tavolinen me marihuana edhe tek banja juaj keni 3prostita romune,sllave e shqipetare te kycura ne banjen tuaj. Mbase un se besoj por ja qe keshtu mendojne maksimumi i njerzve per ju. 


Nuk jane vetem Greket,Serbet,Maqedonasit por kam mdjer urrejtje super-duper te madhe nga Bullgaret. Po ata ckane me ne? Cfare ju kemi bere? Ahhh.. Harrova se propaganda e medjas maqedonase perdor te njejten gjuhe me ta, apo edhe ata jane sllave. Po ahtu edhe Polake,Filandes, Spanjoll,Turq. Hungarez qe na quajne -gypsy- , Rumun qe na gjuanj mbetje (plehra) te Outomanizmit, Ruse qe thone se nese ishin Shqipetare do vrisnin veten... 

Un jame e sigurte se nuk jemi me te keq se gjitonet tane, sepse kurre nuk kemi marre dicka nga ta por vetem kemi vuajtur prej tyre. Jam e sigurte se lekura ime eshte me e bardhe se e grekut edhe Bullgarit, se gjuha ime eshte me e vjeter e serbit. Se nuk jam me e shkurter se maqedonset qe kam pare e me e shpifur se serbet.  Edhe me e sigurte jam se nena,mami edhe gjushja ime jane njemiljarde here me te pastra se cdo femer tjt ne europe po ashtu sic jane edhe tuajat. E di se im at punon 7 dite ne jave e nuk vjedh banka e as shet femra! Vellai im studjon edhe nuk shperndan drroge. Di se gjyshi im pret qe ti kthehen femijet nga mergimi. Vetem Zoti e di sesa vuajme ne, vetem ai.. Te tjeret, nuk dine asgje! :'(

----------

2043 (10-07-2016),Atlantisi (17-08-2018)

----------


## Darius

E di perse te gjithe i urrejne shqiptaret?  Sepse shqiptaret ne rradhe te pare urrejne veten.

----------


## Korcar-L1

1- Pamja e jashtme  :buzeqeshje:  shqipetaret nuk shquhen per ndonje bukuri te rralle,  bej ndonje shetitje ne shqiperi dhe do e vertetosh. Atje akoma lahen njeriza te shtunave vetem:P

2- As ne nuk e kemi faktuar preardhjen prej ilireve .

3- Gjuha shqipe eshte shume e paasur me huazime turke te cilat nga ana e tyre jaane me origjine nga persia. Per te pare e studiuaar gjuhen shqipe duhet pare aarberishtja. 

4- Perderisa kemi nje popullsi myslimane, jemi te predispozuar per terorizm.....eshte natyra e islaamit e tille

5- Nuk ka pyll pa derra, vecse ne kemi ferma per ritjen e derrave.

Te qenit shqiptar, nuk me sjell ndonje krenari, te qenit pasardhes epirot/arberesh me mbush me krenari, me jep identitet.

----------

jarigas (30-07-2014)

----------


## Keter

> 1- Pamja e jashtme  shqipetaret nuk shquhen per ndonje bukuri te rralle,  bej ndonje shetitje ne shqiperi dhe do e vertetosh. Atje akoma lahen njeriza te shtunave vetem:P
> 
> 2- As ne nuk e kemi faktuar preardhjen prej ilireve .
> 
> 3- Gjuha shqipe eshte shume e paasur me huazime turke te cilat nga ana e tyre jaane me origjine nga persia. Per te pare e studiuaar gjuhen shqipe duhet pare aarberishtja. 
> 
> 4- Perderisa kemi nje popullsi myslimane, jemi te predispozuar per terorizm.....eshte natyra e islaamit e tille
> 
> 5- Nuk ka pyll pa derra, vecse ne kemi ferma per ritjen e derrave.
> ...


Clidhje ka ajo, ne spo benjm ndonje terrorizem.
2. Shqipja eshte gjuhe indo europiane ka aq lidhje me arabishten sac ka gjermanishtja.

----------

Atlantisi (17-08-2018),user010 (30-07-2014)

----------


## Keter

> E di perse te gjithe i urrejne shqiptaret?  Sepse shqiptaret ne rradhe te pare urrejne veten.


Hahahha lol Sesht tamam pergjigje

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Clidhje ka ajo, ne spo benjm ndonje terrorizem.
> 2. Shqipja eshte gjuhe indo europiane ka aq lidhje me arabishten sac ka gjermanishtja.


Mos u merzit,

Se per derrat flasin kto qe kan ngron vetem mish derri.....lol

Per te gjithe popujt njesoj flasin...


Pse cflasin legistet per italianet e jugut.

Kalabria saudita u thone.

----------


## Keter

> Mos u merzit,
> 
> Se per derrat flasin kto qe kan ngron vetem mish derri.....lol
> 
> Per te gjithe popujt njesoj flasin...
> 
> 
> Pse cflasin legistet per italianet e jugut.
> 
> Kalabria saudita u thone.


Vertet?
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t775416/
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t965269/
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t855990/
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t851935/
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t406492/

----------


## Darius

Po ti stormfrontin lexon dhe te krijohet gjithe ai trishtim?  

Stormfront eshte nje kosh plehrash ku jane mbledhur gjithe idiotet, rracistet dhe nacionalistet me te cmendur te Ballkanit. Asnjehere mos krijo apo bazo pershtypje te tuat mbi ato qe shkruhen ne kete forum karagjozesh.

----------


## Meriamun

Keto qe ke radhitur ti vajza 18 vjecare nuk jane aspak mendime te popujve te qyteteruar, ne lidhje me nje komb tjeter, por jane mendimet dhe pikepamjet shoviniste te sllaveve dhe ardhacakeve tjere qe duan te perligjin krimet dhe baterdite e tyre me justifikime te tipit fetar dhe budalleqe te ketij lloji.

Une per vete pikesepari jam krenar qe jam njeri, dhe sdo e kisha aspak problem nese do i perkisja kujtdo rrace ne bote, pa dallim ngjyre. Persa na perket ne shqiptareve, s'i kemi rene ndonjerit ne qafe. Kemi pare gjithmone punen dhe hallin tone, me pak fjale brekegrisur e kembezbathur por ama nuk ja kemi zene ndonjerit pragun e deres.

Nuk dua te perseris gjera qe i dime te gjithe por skam si te rrij pa thene cfare krenarie mund te kete nje serb per popullin dhe qeverine e tij, kur akoma sot e kesaj dite praktikisht mbrojne kriminelet e luftes dhe ideatoret  e thertores me te madhe qe pa era jone ne mes te Ballkanit?

Cfare krenarie mund te kene serbet kur akoma sot e kesaj dite familjeve te viktimave nuk u jane thare lotet dhe madje nuk i dine ku i kane varret e te dashureve te tyre?

E njejta gje vlen te thohet edhe per fqinjet tane jugore qe akoma sot ne vitin 2014 nuk i japin asnje shans marredhenieve te mira fqinjesore por luajne si macja me miun, loje lufterash me shtetin tone. Shkojne deri ne ate pike saqe me paturpesine me te madhe thone se gjoja ne Shqiperi nuk respektohen te drejtat e njeriut. ( Greqia eshte kritikuar bashkegojarisht nga tera organizatat e te drejtave te njeriut per mungese totale te respektimit te drejtave dhe per shovinizem te theksuar)

Ndoshta prej pamundesise apo ndoshta se ashtu kane ardhur rrethanat, kombi jone si ka zene deren askujt. Ne nuk kemi bere as luftera boterore e kasaphana duke vrare njerez dhe as nuk kemi rrembyer mallin e gjene e tjetrit. Ne kemi luftuar vetem ath kur na ka zene rrota bishtin dhe kane ardhur ne voter per te na vrare dhe prere. Per kete une jam krenar, dhe me thene te drejten keshtu duhet te jemi te gjithe.

Bilanci i te vrareve ne luften e 1 boterore eshte 37 milion
Bilanci i te vrareve ne luften e 2 boterore eshte 80 milion (mos e harroni)
Lufta e 1 Ballkanike gjys milioni jete njeriu
Lufta e Bosnjes ne te cilen serbet vrane 325 mije veta
Lufta e Kosoves me mijera veta.

edhe pastaj pa pike turpi na tregojne neve me gisht. Keta sikur se lexojne historine e nxire dhe te marrosur te shkuares se tyre.

Ne bote rralle gjen nje komb me histori me te paster ne ndergjegje sesa kombi yne shqiptar. Keshtuqe nese je shqiptare mos e vrit mendjen sepse i perket kombit me te kaluaren dhe tashmen nga me te pastrat e planetit.

----------

hektor.m (04-08-2014),Mexhi (06-08-2014)

----------


## Wordless

Mos u shqetëso për këtë, ziliqarët flasin keq për "ata" që kanë epërsi ndaj tyre !!

Shprehje popullore ; " I shari të shan " 

Ne duhet të varim një varg me hudra në qaf mos të na marin m'sysh  :perqeshje:

----------

hektor.m (04-08-2014)

----------


## PINK

Shqiptaret jane si shpirt !!

----------

hektor.m (04-08-2014)

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

Shiptari: kokèn mè cèpa, vèj nè njè rrèsht njè shiptar, kurd, turk, çèçèn, sirian dhè nuk è dallon dot sè kush èshtè shiptar.
Puna è Ilirèvè nuk  ka asnjè provè, nuk ka as èdhè njè shkrim Ilir pèr tè vèrtètuar lidhjèn mè Shipèn modèrnè
5 shèkuj sundim osman è kan ndrruar dhè pèrzièr popullsin shiptarè sa nuk ta prèt mèndja!

----------


## mia@

Ne fakt te huajt s'kane asnje lloj opinioni per ne. Jemi ne qe mendojme se nuk na duan. Thjesht na shikojne si te huaj. Ata qe kane krijuar pershtypje te keqe e kane krijuar nga vet fjalet e shqiptareve.  Keshtu mendoj une.

----------


## Darius

> Shiptari: kokèn mè cèpa, vèj nè njè rrèsht njè shiptar, kurd, turk, çèçèn, sirian dhè nuk è dallon dot sè kush èshtè shiptar.
> Puna è Ilirèvè nuk  ka asnjè provè, nuk ka as èdhè njè shkrim Ilir pèr tè vèrtètuar lidhjèn mè Shipèn modèrnè
> 5 shèkuj sundim osman è kan ndrruar dhè pèrzièr popullsin shiptarè sa nuk ta prèt mèndja!


E prure koken ti tope? Se tema te tilla jane si oksigjen per nje malok te trashe si ty.

----------


## ane

> 1- Pamja e jashtme  shqipetaret nuk shquhen per ndonje bukuri te rralle,  bej ndonje shetitje ne shqiperi dhe do e vertetosh. Atje akoma lahen njeriza te shtunave vetem:P
> 
> 2- As ne nuk e kemi faktuar preardhjen prej ilireve .
> 
> 3- Gjuha shqipe eshte shume e paasur me huazime turke te cilat nga ana e tyre jaane me origjine nga persia. 
> 
> Per te pare e studiuaar gjuhen shqipe duhet pare aarberishtja. 
> 
> 4- Perderisa kemi nje popullsi myslimane, jemi te predispozuar per terorizm.....eshte natyra e islaamit e tille
> ...


Trishtim kur lexon te tilla gjera te shkruara nga dora e vet shqiptarit ,keso  urrejtje e perbuzje s'mund ta hasesh as ne forumet sllavo-greke ..mjerim!

----------

hektor.m (04-08-2014),PoQari (29-07-2014),user010 (30-07-2014)

----------


## drague

> E prure koken ti tope? Se tema te tilla jane si oksigjen per nje malok te trashe si ty.


Deda eshte mirditor romak

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Trishtim kur lexon te tilla gjera te shkruara nga dora e vet shqiptarit ,keso  urrejtje e perbuzje s'mund ta hasesh as ne forumet sllavo-greke ..mjerim!


nuk mbulohet m.uti me sh...re ane..... provo te kunderten po deshe

shqipja ashtu si dhe persishtja jane gjuhe Indo-Europeane.....  po te jap disa shembuj qe te te mesosh dhe ti: 

Dogana, sandale, hoshaf/ke, sheqer, pekmez, cardhak, perdja, qoshe, qilim, kafaz, bostan, gonxhe, pambuk, vishnje, Ashiku, Beqari, nishani, plivan, qorr, qose, xhan, qyrk, qese, pazar, cezme, Tirana, manushaqe etj etj etj perr te mos vazhduar me turqizma 

PS. Ku e shikon ti kete urrejtje apo perbuzje nga ana ime?

----------


## anita340

> Trishtim kur lexon te tilla gjera te shkruara nga dora e vet shqiptarit ,keso  urrejtje e perbuzje s'mund ta hasesh as ne forumet sllavo-greke ..mjerim!


He moj se s' eshte shqiptar ai jo.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> He moj se s' eshte shqiptar ai jo.


Nuk jam, Jam epirotas  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ane

> nuk mbulohet m.uti me sh...re ane..... provo te kunderten po deshe
> 
> shqipja ashtu si dhe persishtja jane gjuhe Indo-Europeane.....  po te jap disa shembuj qe te te mesosh dhe ti: 
> 
> Dogana, sandale, hoshaf/ke, sheqer, pekmez, cardhak, perdja, qoshe, qilim, kafaz, bostan, gonxhe, pambuk, vishnje, Ashiku, Beqari, nishani, plivan, qorr, qose, xhan, qyrk, qese, pazar, cezme, Tirana, manushaqe etj etj etj perr te mos vazhduar me turqizma 
> 
> PS. Ku e shikon ti kete urrejtje apo perbuzje nga ana ime?


Mos u beni qesharak ore ,po edhe serbishtja e sllavo -maqedonishtja ka mijera fjale turke ,pushtimi 500 vjecar  e ka bere te veten ,edhe shqipja ka marr fjale nga turqishtja ,c'do thote kjo ,qe s'qenkam shqiptare pse shalqinit i thom bostan(ndersa per pamje n'kuk i mbaj greket e tua ;,vjet isha ne Greqi ,i pashe greket sa  race e "bukur jane :ngerdheshje: )?
Per kurreshtje ,je shqiptar apo jo ?

----------

